# White Weevil - Myllocerus undecimpustulatus



## jaharris1001 (Jun 7, 2011)

this little fella was so cute :-D he come strolling out from under a leaf and all of the sudden he realized that he had been spotted, he froze in his tracks and not knowing what to do he laid down, I assume to play dead,, this species does not fly,, he reminded me of a puppy dog,, kinda lookes to me like a prehistoric dinosaur though too,, :-D :-D




2 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     160
Exposure Bias     0 EV
Flash     On, Fired




3 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     160
Exposure Bias     0 EV
Flash     On, Fired​


----------

